# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک...برنامه چهار ماهه

## Hannibal

سلام دوستان. چهار ماه میشه واسه زیست برای درصد بالا از الان آی کیو رو تموم کرد؟ از صفر اگه حساب کنیم
واسه شیمی ار چه منبعی استفاده کنم واسه این چهار ماه؟ 
کلا برنامه چهار ماهه که بشه همه کتابا بجر ریلضی و فیزیک و کامل خوند امکان پذیره؟ مثلا با ساعتی ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> سلام دوستان. چهار ماه میشه واسه زیست برای درصد بالا از الان آی کیو رو تموم کرد؟ از صفر اگه حساب کنیم
> واسه شیمی ار چه منبعی استفاده کنم واسه این چهار ماه؟ 
> کلا برنامه چهار ماهه که بشه همه کتابا بجر ریلضی و فیزیک و کامل خوند امکان پذیره؟ مثلا با ساعتی ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت


برنامه الفا مثبت هست ک چهارماهس و خوبه...ینی منطقیه ...نسخه ی همگانی نیست...باید متناسب با نیازت شخصی سازیش کنی و اموزش شخصی سازیش هم توو فایلش هست...خاستی پ خ بده بفرستم برات

----------


## ali.sn

> سلام دوستان. چهار ماه میشه واسه زیست برای درصد بالا از الان آی کیو رو تموم کرد؟ از صفر اگه حساب کنیم
> واسه شیمی ار چه منبعی استفاده کنم واسه این چهار ماه؟ 
> کلا برنامه چهار ماهه که بشه همه کتابا بجر ریلضی و فیزیک و کامل خوند امکان پذیره؟ مثلا با ساعتی ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت


بستگى به سطحت و مدت زمانه مطالعت داره كه بتوني ايكيو رو تموم كني يا نه،از مبتكران يا تخته سياه براي شيمي استفاده كن

----------


## somiii1998

> سلام دوستان. چهار ماه میشه واسه زیست برای درصد بالا از الان آی کیو رو تموم کرد؟ از صفر اگه حساب کنیم
> واسه شیمی ار چه منبعی استفاده کنم واسه این چهار ماه؟ 
> کلا برنامه چهار ماهه که بشه همه کتابا بجر ریلضی و فیزیک و کامل خوند امکان پذیره؟ مثلا با ساعتی ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت


اره میشه تو چهار ماه تمومشون کرد. نگران نباش.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannibal

> اره میشه تو چهار ماه تمومشون کرد. نگران نباش.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


مرسی بابت امید دادنتون ^_^

----------


## Hannibal

up

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> up


آپ؟؟؟
مگه جوابتو نگرفتی؟؟ 
سوال دیگه ای هم هست؟

----------


## Hannibal

> آپ؟؟؟
> مگه جوابتو نگرفتی؟؟ 
> سوال دیگه ای هم هست؟


مثلا بین ریاضی و فیزیک توی این چند ماه واسه کدوم بیشتر وقت بذاریم بهتره؟ دوتاش ضعیفم، تا ۳۰-۴۰ هم بتونم برسونم راضیم

----------


## Hannibal

> آپ؟؟؟
> مگه جوابتو نگرفتی؟؟ 
> سوال دیگه ای هم هست؟


اون برنامه چهار ماهه هم مشکلش این بود که بعدش هنوز یکی دو ماه وقت در نظر گرفته بودن، ولی من اینو ندارم

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> اون برنامه چهار ماهه هم مشکلش این بود که بعدش هنوز یکی دو ماه وقت در نظر گرفته بودن، ولی من اینو ندارم


از الان شروع کنی تا اخر اردیبهشت تمومه...بعدم ک خردادو داری واسه جم بندی بهر حال اون برا اجرای کامل نیست میتونی یه بخششو اجرا کنی...از من گفتن بود ...اینجا وقتتو تلف نکن...بازم خوددانی

----------


## Hannibal

> از الان شروع کنی تا اخر اردیبهشت تمومه...بعدم ک خردادو داری واسه جم بندی بهر حال اون برا اجرای کامل نیست میتونی یه بخششو اجرا کنی...از من گفتن بود ...اینجا وقتتو تلف نکن...بازم خوددانی


برنامه ی ۴ ماهه مکتبستان رو دیدین شما؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> مثلا بین ریاضی و فیزیک توی این چند ماه واسه کدوم بیشتر وقت بذاریم بهتره؟ دوتاش ضعیفم، تا ۳۰-۴۰ هم بتونم برسونم راضیم


برا دوتاش باید وقت بذاری اگه رشته خوب میخای ولی اینکه کدوم بیشتر ببین کدومو بیشتر میفهمی...مثلا فیزیک پیش دو سادس ولی میتونه سوال سختم داشته باشه...هیچی ملوم نی...الانم وقت کافی هست واقعن اگه کسی بخونه

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> برنامه ی ۴ ماهه مکتبستان رو دیدین شما؟


نه...ولی مکتبستان صحت صحبتاشون ب من ثابت نشده...این الفا رو هم اگه افشار یه جورایی تایید نمیکرد بهتون پیشنهاد نمیدادم...نمیشه با یه نسخه همگانی نتیجه گرف حالا هر چی بخاد باشه

----------


## Hannibal

> نه...ولی مکتبستان صحت صحبتاشون ب من ثابت نشده...این الفا رو هم اگه افشار یه جورایی تایید نمیکرد بهتون پیشنهاد نمیدادم...نمیشه با یه نسخه همگانی نتیجه گرف حالا هر چی بخاد باشه


لینک کانال دکتر افشار و میفرستین، قبلا داشتم الان ندارمش

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> لینک کانال دکتر افشار و میفرستین، قبلا داشتم الان ندارمش


Alirezaafsharofficial

----------


## kaveh0091

سلام داداش من برنامه 4 ماهه آلفا مثبت و مکتبستان هر دو رو بررسی کردم نمیگم بده ولی به پای برنامه ی خادمین نمیرسید تازه برنامه شون هم رایگانه برنامه بخش ریاضی و فیزیکشون هم روبیک واره همون که خودت میخوای پس پولتو الکی ننداز دور این آدرس کانالشونه یه سر بزن : khademin_kh_A

----------


## _YALDA_

> up


پزشکی در75روز

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> پزشکی در75روز


5 ماه مونده به کنکور سراسری سال 1397... پزشکی در 75 روز چیه ناموسن؟؟؟

----------


## _YALDA_

> 5 ماه مونده به کنکور سراسری سال 1397... پزشکی در 75 روز چیه ناموسن؟؟؟


سلام...شما واسه 98 میخونی؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سلام...شما واسه 98 میخونی؟


نه

----------


## frp9

دوستان ببخشید نخواستم تاپیک بزنم سوالمو اینجا میپرسم
واسه کسی که با برنامه قلم پیش یک و نصف پایه رو خونده ولی تسلطش کمه(در حد 30-40 درصد) چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟
از اول برنامه بریزم 4-5 ماهه با برنامه خودم پیش برم و دوباره از اول همه چی رو بخونم ؟؟؟
یا هروقت; وقت داشتم تستای اونارو دوره کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> دوستان ببخشید نخواستم تاپیک بزنم سوالمو اینجا میپرسم
> واسه کسی که با برنامه قلم پیش یک و نصف پایه رو خونده ولی تسلطش کمه(در حد 30-40 درصد) چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟
> از اول برنامه بریزم 4-5 ماهه با برنامه خودم پیش برم و دوباره از اول همه چی رو بخونم ؟؟؟
> یا هروقت; وقت داشتم تستای اونارو دوره کنم؟؟؟؟؟


اگه فارغ التحصیل هستید نیمسال دوم هر دو زوج درسو بخونید ولی یکیشو جواب بدید سرجلسه و زوج درس دیگه رو همون روز توی خونه امتحان بدید و همش رو باهم تحلیل کنید و توو ایستگاهای جبرانی پیش یک رو تکمیل کنید
اگه دانش اموز هستید بازم بنظرم با قلم چی پیش برید بهتره

----------


## NH_8949

> سلام داداش من برنامه 4 ماهه آلفا مثبت و مکتبستان هر دو رو بررسی کردم نمیگم بده ولی به پای برنامه ی خادمین نمیرسید تازه برنامه شون هم رایگانه برنامه بخش ریاضی و فیزیکشون هم روبیک واره همون که خودت میخوای پس پولتو الکی ننداز دور این آدرس کانالشونه یه سر بزن : khademin_kh_A


 سلام میشه برنامه چهارماهه خادمین رو بفرستی تو کانالش گشتم فقط واسه سه هفته اشو پیدا کردم!

----------


## الهام.

برنامه 6 ماه 4ماه 2 ماه و... چیه آخه
برید مباحث پیش نیاز رو اول شروع کنید  بعد مباحثی که زود تر یاد میگیرید و تعداد تستی که ازشون میاد بیشتره (توجه کنید پیش نیاز نداشته باشه ) بعدم برید سراغ مباحثی که سخت تر هستن و دیر تر یاد میگیرید یا تعداد تستی که ازشون میاد کمتره  . ماه آخرم هر چی جمع کردی جمع بندی کن و کنارش حفظی هارو بخون 
اگر پزشکی میخوای در روز  4 ساعت زیست پایه و پیش بخون 2 و نیم  ساعت یک روز در میون فیزیک و ریاضی بخون  و اگر قرار امروز فیزیک بخونی 1 ساعت و نیم ریاضی تست پوششی بزن اگر قرار ریاضی بخونی 1 ساعت و نیم فیزیک تست پوششی بزن از فصلای قبل . دو ساعت شیمی بخون  2 تا 3 ساعتم عمومی بخون . میشه روزی 12 -13 ساعت .تازه اگرررررر درست بخونی ، با تست دوره کنی ، درگیر درسنامه نشی ،با تست غلطارو پیدا کنی(با تست خیلی سریع مشکلت پیدا میشه ) ، با کیفیت بخونی (تو دو ساعت که میخوای بخونی همش چشمت به ساعت نباشه کی تموم میشه بگی تو دو ساعت باید 20 صفحه بخونم  اگر نخوندی باید شب تا 2 شب بیدار باشم تا 20 صفحه خونده بشه خلاصه بگم شب امتحانی بخون )، حجم بالایی جمع کنی ، هر مبحث که میخونی کامل یاد بگیری( نصفه ول نکنی)  تستای همه تیپ سوال رو علامت دار کنی ، تو دوره هات چند بار بزنیشون احتمالا پزشکی قبول بشی . اگرم حال خوندن نداری و میخوای دنبال برنامه و کتاب و جزوه و ... باشی خود دانی

----------


## kaveh0091

> سلام میشه برنامه چهارماهه خادمین رو بفرستی تو کانالش گشتم فقط واسه سه هفته اشو پیدا کردم!





سلام داداش اتفاقا من الان نگاه کردم برنامه 4 ماهه تجربی رو هم پیدا کردم الان که تو پیدا نمیکنی من یه کانال درست کردم فورواردش کردم اونجا برو دانلودش کن تا پس فردا من کانالو حذف می کنم

barname_khademin

----------


## zahra.2015

*واقعا ب این برنامه ها اعتماد میکنید؟: (13):
خیلی مراقب باشید زمان اونقدری نیس ک بشه خطا کرد و این نشد یکی دیگه*

----------


## zahra.2015

*راستی ی دکتر بنده خدایی ک اسم نمیبرم برنامه میدن ۱۵۰ فقط با دیدن نمونش نیم ساعت مرده بودم از خنده 
اینم حکایت همون دی وی دی ایناس هر کی از خونه مامانش قهر میکنه میشه مشاوره و فرتی ی برنامه میده*

----------


## NH_8949

> سلام داداش اتفاقا من الان نگاه کردم برنامه 4 ماهه تجربی رو هم پیدا کردم الان که تو پیدا نمیکنی من یه کانال درست کردم فورواردش کردم اونجا برو دانلودش کن تا پس فردا من کانالو حذف می کنم
> 
> barname_khademin


 متشکرم

----------


## NH_8949

> باور کن هیچ برنامه ای بهتر از اون برنامه ای که خودت واسه خودت میریزی نیس


 من به جمله اعتقاد ندارم چون خیلیا برنامه ریزی اصولی رو بلد نیستن

----------

